# Ongoing pelvic pain after IUD removal -Update post #4: FREAK OUT



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi All,

2 weeks ago today I had my Mirena IUD removed. I had it for a year, with absolutely no issues. Loved it. Felt fine. No period. Etc. I am also nursing a 19 month old, so not sure if lack of period was BF or Mirena, but probably a combo of the two.

Anyway, had it removed, was painless, spotted for a couple days and that was it. So then I had some pelvic aching, which I thought was crampy PMS stuff as I was prepping for what would have been my first PPP. Now two weeks later, no AF, and the aching has gotten worse and now radiated a bit through to my back/hips. There is also some internal pain I find when I check CM (we are TTC) and when we DTD....almost like bruised cervix and surround area feeling.

Is PMS this bad and I just dont remember? Is this normal quirks to work out post-IUD? I did make a Dr appt, but am just curious as to other's experience.

Thanks,
J


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I've never had an IUD but I have had something done once that caused some spotting. A few days later I had cramping pains that got worse and worse. It turned out that I had an infection. I was fine after abx.


----------



## Jarynsmommy (Mar 5, 2009)

I actually had the Mirena IUD for almost a year. Unlike you, I had alot of problems... I had horrible cramps when I was on my period which is the main reason I had it removed. I also had aches like you are explaining after it was removed. Mine actually lasted about 3 weeks. It could be your body adjusting to it being gone since it was there for so long, however, just for safe measure, I would contact my OB/GYN and see if they will check you out. Good luck


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

Well bloody hell. So I conceived DD2 about 28 months ago, super easily. Got the Mirena IUD after. Felt great the whole time. Removed IUD 2 weeks ago. Abdominal discomfort getting worse and worse over the last couple weeks, then ended up in Dr yesterday in horrible pain. She says it seems to be PID and has me all drugged up. I am now on freakout mode in my Google searching. I am monogomys with DH since marriage, we had the full range of STD testing at one point, then of course I had the normal workup they do at OBGYN when I found out I was pregnant. I had to be tested prior to IUD insertion, etc. So my dr says that it isnt always STD associated and that any bacteria can get up there and cause it. And that the fact the DH and I DTD right after removal when my cervix could have still been a bit opened, could have helped.

But in all of my damned internet reading, I hear it can be dormant for years, then start raging and at that point you are a mess of scar tissue and infertile. So does anyone know anything about PID? Could it be as simple as something getting up there 2 weeks ago and getting this bad this quick?


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I had PID and I believe it was caused by Tampons. I used to get bacterial vaginosis constantly, but since I stopped using tampons, I've had NO infections. All through my early 20's I had them, then I got PID and my periods stopped for 3 months before it was diagnosed. I stopped using tampons at 24years old....10 years ago. I'm extremely fertile, so it apparently didn't affect me too much, even though I had it for a few months.


----------

